# Vemuram



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

I recently purchased a Vemuram Jan Ray and love it- I'm thinking of adding another to my board. Is anyone using any of the other pedals.....I like some of the clips....Pete Thorn has a Jan Ray and a Rage E- really like this clip of the Karen....




However I am able to get something similar with my Maxon Sd-9 into the Jan Ray






......then there are the Shanks fuzz pedals. The new Budi also looks interesting.






P.S.- If anyone wants to unload one let me know....


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I have a rage e coming in the next day or so and will be moving something (maybe the rage e). My understanding is that the Karen is a similar pedal without the mid boost switch. There is one up for grabs on TGP.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Hey Alex if you don't like I would gladly take the plunge.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

pstratman said:


> Hey Alex if you don't like I would gladly take the plunge.


I'm sure it will be killer and will keep you in mind.


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

either way I would love to hear your take on the pedal- as I am interested in purchasing more of them for sure....


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

The shanks 4k pairs up nice with the Jan Ray


----------



## pstratman (Jan 26, 2012)

Do you use the Shamks pedal? Tell me more......it's a fuzz but very usable is what I am getting from the clips.


----------



## CMCRAWFORD (Mar 17, 2014)

pstratman said:


> Do you use the Shamks pedal? Tell me more......it's a fuzz but very usable is what I am getting from the clips.


I have since parted with it but that is not because of the pedal. I have a love hate relationship with fuzz pedals in general but liked that one. It can get very thick but sounds nice with the guitar volume rolled back. Not cheap though but none of their pedals are. The bass control on that pedal is what allows it to get very thick, almost muff like. I think there is a new shanks pedal in the works as well.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

Picked up a Jan Ray - really nice. Only spent a brief time with it but sounds good as a boost, crunch and for lead tones. Works well with the Royal Overdrive. The RO is a more thicker sounding unit and is a good complement to the JR. I plan to use the JR a crunch/boost.


----------

